# Продукты компании Sophos Ltd.: Новости



## Mila

*Sophos выпустила бесплатные программы для предотвращения утечек данных*

Британская антивирусная компания Sophos сегодня представила первые в своей линейке бесплатные программы, помогающие избежать утечки закрытых корпоративных данных через стандартные системы защиты. Похожие разработки есть и у основных конкурентов Sophos, таких как Stmantec и McAfee, правда здесь программы гораздо сложнее и они являются платными.

Программы для предотвращения потери данных будут распространятся бесплатно среди покупателей антивирусных программ, а также корпоративных заказчиков решений Sophos сообщил официальный представитель компании Майк Харо. По его словам, таким образом Sophos надеется поднять популярность своих решений в бизнес-секторе, где в последнее время заметно активизировались вышеупомянутые McAfee и Symantec.

Источник


----------



## Саныч

*"Яндекс" разработал собственный антивирус*








Компания "Яндекс" разработала собственный антивирус, который будет проверять веб-страницы, используя поведенческие алгоритмы, пишет "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на слова пресс-секретаря "Яндекса" Очира Манджикова. 

При попытке перейти на такую страницу система предупредит пользователя о возможных опасностях. По статистике "Яндекса", около 8 процентов пользователей раскрывают такой блок-предупреждение. Менее половины процента, несмотря на предупреждение, перейдет на зараженный сайт. Кроме того, владельцы сайтов, зарегистрированные в сервисе "Яндекс.Вебмастер", получат оповещение о заражении их ресурса. 

Поисковый робот "Яндекса" будет обходить страницы в индексе, имитируя действия пользователя. Потенциально опасными будут считаться страницы, на которых без ведома пользователя скачиваются или исполняются программы и скрипты. Сервис, запущенный в тестовом режиме, всего за пять дней работы позволил увеличить число обнаруженных вредоносных страниц на 9 процентов. Всего в феврале 2010 года в антивирусной базе "Яндекса" насчитывалось 400 тысяч страниц. 

С мая 2009 года "Яндекс" сотрудничает с американской антивирусной компанией Sophos. Механизм Sophos Anti-Virus Interface используется для проверки веб-страниц на наличие вредоносных программ и блоков. 

Оба антивирусных механизма пока будут работать параллельно. Около 34 процентов вредоносных страниц будет выявляться обеими системами. Как сообщила "Ленте.ру" пресс-служба "Яндекса", эффективность нового механизма при вирусных эпидемиях с новыми, еще не внесенными в базы вредоносными программами, в 10-11 раз выше, чем у старого.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Антивирус со вкусом "Яндекса"*

С наступлением весны, когда всё начинают цвести и пахнуть, компания "Яндекс" ещё сильнее озаботилась безопасностью аудитории своего поисковика и дополнила существующую систему обнаружения заражённых сайтов антивирусным комплексом собственной разработки, использующим поведенческие методы определения угроз. Если ранее за отсеивание вредоносного контента в результатах поиска отвечали только лицензированные у Sophos сигнатурные сканеры, то теперь борьба за чистоту сетевого эфира ведётся в тандеме с программными роботами, имитирующими поведение пользователя и анализирующими происходящие в системе операции. В случае, если без каких-либо дополнительных действий со стороны виртуального веб-сёрфингиста начинает скачиваться или исполняться какое-либо приложение, то такая страница попадает в список подозрительных. По словам представителей "Яндекса", подобная, простая на первый взгляд, техника позволяет обнаруживать на сайтах вирусы, ещё не попавшие в антивирусные базы.

"Только за 5 дней работы нового антивируса в тестовом режиме количество обнаруженных заражённых сайтов увеличилось на 9%. Благодаря различию в технологиях, антивирусы "Яндекса" и Sophos находят разные вирусы - пересечение составляет около 34%. Обе технологии работают параллельно, обеспечивая пользователям более надёжную защиту", - так утверждается в опубликованном компанией пресс-релизе. Согласно предоставленной "Яндексом" статистике, только за прошлый месяц комплексная система защиты отечественного поисковика проверила более 100 миллионов страниц и нашла среди них более 35 тысяч заражённых. Впечатляющие цифры, лишний раз подтверждающие переиначенную на новый лад известную поговорку "вирусов бояться - в Интернет не ходить". 

При попытке посетить интернет-ресурс, который может содержать вредоносный код, пользователь "Яндекса" увидит на экране соответствующее предупреждение. Прочитав его, он может либо вернуться к результатам поиска и выбрать другой сайт, либо, на свой страх и риск проследовать на потенциально опасную страницу. Для оповещения владельцев сайтов предусмотрен сервис "Яндекс.Вебмастер", автоматически рассылающий оповещения всем зарегистрированным участникам, оставившим сведения о курируемых порталах в Сети. Аналогичная система, кстати, предусмотрена и в Google. Разница лишь в том, что сведения о небезопасных сайтах "Гугл" заимствует из базы данных коалиции StopBadware, активным членом которой является сама корпорация и некоторые другие известные IT-организации.





"Данная система фактически защищает только пользователей сервисов компании "Яндекс" от случайного посещения потенциально опасных веб-страниц, - говорит Александр Матросов, руководитель центра вирусных исследований и аналитики ESET. - Это означает, что система способна зафиксировать ограниченный класс современных вирусных угроз, а также делает проверки не во всем Интернете, а только на сервисах "Яндекса"". По мнению Александра, если система и эффективна, то только для ограниченного круга пользователей. "С технической точки зрения сложно говорить об эффективности, поскольку таких подробностей о своей системе "Яндекс" не раскрывает. Но можно предположить, что речь идёт об автоматизированной системе, которая сначала получает различные адреса веб-страниц и фиксирует изменения, произошедшие после посещения того или иного сайта. Подобного рода системы используются антивирусными производителями уже не первый год. У ESET существуют собственные, достаточно неплохо зарекомендовавшие себя, разработки в данной области, нацеленные на поиск новых угроз ещё на ранней стадии их появления". 

Аналогичного мнения придерживается руководитель центра глобальных исследований и анализа угроз "Лаборатории Касперского" Александр Гостев. "Я бы не назвал подход компании "Яндекс" уникальным, - комментирует представитель "ЛК". - Аналогичные решения, так называемые high-interaction honeypots, давно используются практически всеми антивирусными компаниями в качестве одного из инструментов для поиска новых вирусов. Компания Microsoft в 2005 году представила свой аналог такой системы, под названием HoneyMonkey. Разумеется, подобные системы существуют и у нас". Александр подчеркнул, что упомянутые решения в настоящее время уже не обеспечивают требуемой скорости реакции по обнаружению угроз, поскольку зависят от состава и количества сайтов, по которым "бродят". "Даже для "Яндекса" это будет проблемой, - раскрывает нюансы Александр, - поскольку в их систему будут попадать только те сайты, которые нашел их поисковый робот, и очевидно, что временная задержка может быть достаточно большой. Мы же идём по пути развития облачных технологий, которые позволяют очень быстро получать информацию о сайтах, на которые реально заходят наши клиенты, и проверять именно их, а не "перелопачивать" весь Интернет". 

Таково мнение участников антивирусного рынка, вполне ожидаемое, кстати сказать. Но критика - критикой, а реальная польза от внедренного "Яндексом" решения, как ни крути, неоценима, особенно для тех веб-серферов, которые не успели наслушаться страшилок от более опытных товарищей о том, что простое открытие веб-страницы может инфицировать систему. Примеров - пруд пруди, и повторно перечислять мы их не будем. Скажем только, что в последнее время специалисты "Яндекса" постоянно радуют почитателей отечественного поисковика результатами своей работы. Сначала они понизили ранжирование ресурсов с popunder-баннерами, затем занялись разборками с сайтами, торгующими ссылками и предназначенными исключительно для манипулирования алгоритмами поисковых систем, теперь вот сотрудники отечественной компании вплотную занялись подставными сайтами, используемыми злоумышленниками и киберпреступниками для распространения вирусов и троянов. Если выбранный вектор развития сохранится, то в недалеком будущем в плане выдачи поискового контента "Яндекс" станет белым и пушистым. Скорее бы.


Автор: *Андрей Крупин*

источник


----------



## Mila

*Sophos выпускает бесплатный антивирус для Mac OS X*

Британский производитель антивирусного программного обеспечения Sophos сегодня представил бесплатное антивирусное программное обеспечение для защиты от вредоносных кодов компьютеров компании Apple, работающих под управлением операционной системы Mac OS X. Бесплатный антивирус может устанавливаться в систему, детектировать и блокировать вредоносные коды, угрожающие системе Mac и пользовательским данным.

Sophos Anti-Virus Home Edition for Mac также позволяет детектировать популярные злонамеренные программы, написанные под Windows и распространяющиеся через интернет, локальные сети, электронную почту и USB-накопители. В Sophos говорят, что Sophos Anti-Virus Home Edition for Mac - это по сути некоммерческая версия программного набора Sophos Anti-Virus 7.2 for Mac, который предназначен для домашних и бизнес-пользователей.

Поддержки технических специалистов Sophos для бесплатного антивируса нет, но пользователи могут обращаться с проблемами на бесплатный интернет-форум по адресу http://openforum.sophos.com.

Особо в компании подчеркикают, что новинка способна детектировать и последний появившийся троян для Mac OS X Boonana. Работает данный код достаточно просто: пользователь нажимает на ссылку с видео, запускается Java-апплет, который загружает множественные файлы, в том числе и инсталлятор, который запускается автономно от пользователя и без каких-либо уведомлений.

Троян, получивший название trojan.osx.boonana.a, сейчас активно распространяется на Facebook под различными предлогами, призывая пользователей к его запуску. Эксперты говорят, что хакерам удалось полностью обойти штатный инсталлятор Mac OS, размещая вредоносный код в системе, и инсталлировать программу в обход процедуры верификации, которая обычно требуется для установки программ в этой ОС. В дальнейшем программа автоматически запускается при старте систем и начинает взаимодействовать с командными серверами, которые в свою очередь могут создавать бот-сети и распространять троян на дальнейшие ресурсы.

Также новая версия антивируса способна удалять вредоносные коды из памяти iPad, iPhone и iPod Touch.



источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Новые продукты от Sophos обеспечат надежную защиту корпоративных смартфонов*

Компания Sophos сообщила об обновлении своей флагманской линейки продуктов, обеспечивающих безопасность конечных точек сети, включая мобильные девайсы, настольные ПК и ноутбуки. Благодаря предлагаемым нововведениям защиту клиентских устройств теперь можно назвать всеобъемлющей. Новый продукт Sophos Mobile Control позволит сотрудникам IТ-подразделений установить контроль над клиентскими смартфонами. Разработчики также представили вниманию общественности усовершенствованные версии корпоративных продуктов SafeGuard Enterprise и Sophos Endpoint Security and Data Protection.

Сотрудники современных предприятий все чаще используют персональные мобильные устройства для доступа к корпоративным сетям и работы с критически важными данными. С помощью программного продукта Sophos Mobile Control администраторы смогут организовать защиту любых девайсой, имеющих доступ к корпоративной сети. Список ключевых возможностей продукта включает в себя блокирование отдельных нежелательных и потенциально опасных функций, к примеру, запрет на использование встроенной камеры.

Шифрование данных, хранимых в памяти планшетов iPad, а также смартфонов iPhone, Android и Windows Mobile, гарантирует сохранность конфиденциальной информации даже в случае утери устройства. Эта функциональность особенно важна для предприятий, обязанных соблюдать законодательные и отраслевые требования к защите.

Организации по достоинству оценят возможность предоставления безопасного доступа к корпоративной электронной почте, удаления данных «по воздуху», удаленного блокирования доступа к устройствам, а также специфических приложений и функций. Отдельного упоминания заслуживает расширенная поддержка политик безопасности. К примеру, администраторы смогут проследить за тем, чтобы сайты, запрещенные на рабочих станциях, также оказались недоступными с мобильного устройства. С помощью политик также можно контролировать установку приложений на смартфоны.

Рядовым бизнес-пользователям больше не придется ждать, пока IТ-специалист рассмотрит отправленную заявку и заблокирует доступ к утерянному устройству. Доступ к порталу самообслуживания позволит решить эти и другие повседневные задачи без обращения в службу техподдержки.

Как уже было сказано выше, разработчики Sophos также внесли ряд усовершенствований в популярные продукты. Решение SafeGuard Enterprise может похвастаться заметно возросшей производительностью и возможностью шифрования содержимого портативных USB-накопителей. А обновленная платформа Sophos Endpoint Security and Data Protection поддерживает автоматическое обновление на основании действующих политик и текущего местоположения пользователя.

Бесплатные ознакомительные версии продуктов можно найти на сайте производителя.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos купила созданный 15-летним школьником облачный сервис*

Компания ActiveState, входящая в состав группы компаний Sophos, приобрела облачный сервис Phenona, создателем которого является 15-летний Даниил Кульченко. О покупке сообщается в пресс-релизе на сайте ActiveState. 

Сервис Phenona представляет собой платформу для развертывания в "облаке" приложений на языке Perl. Сейчас он функционирует в режиме бета-версии. 

Сумма сделки между Кульченко и ActiveState не разглашается. После завершения формальных процедур Кульченко станет сотрудником компании и продолжит работать над сервисом. Сообщается, что в ActiveState он будет занят неполный рабочий день, так как пока учится в средней школе. 

Кульченко указывает, что идея Phenona пришла ему в голову, когда ему было 13 лет. К разработке он приступил в начале 2010 года. 

На личном сайте Кульченко говорится, что он родился на Украине, но сейчас проживает в Сиэтле, штат Вашингтон. The Register уточняет, что программировать на языке Perl мальчика научил отец. Первые программы он написал в семилетнем возрасте. 

Компания ActiveState предлагает инструменты для работы со скриптовыми языками программирования, в том числе и языком Perl. С 2003 года она входит в состав группы компаний Sophos.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Инженер Google вывел Sophos на чистую воду*

Выступая на конференции Black Hat, сотрудник Google Тейвис Орманди предложил новый подход к оценке надежности антивирусной защиты. По его мнению, вместо участия в традиционных проверках на количество задетектированных образцов или качество устранения резидентных инфекций производителям следует попросту открыто говорить об используемых ими алгоритмах и технологиях, обеспечивая максимальную прозрачность для своих клиентов, а не прятаться за маркетинговой мишурой и жутко звучащими техническими терминами.

Чтобы проиллюстрировать свою мысль, специалист взял антивирусное решение компании Sophos и занялся информационно-технологической хирургией, намереваясь определить, что же в действительности стоит за словотворчеством маркетологов компании, которые составляли список особенностей и возможностей продукта. Посмотрим, что ему удалось узнать.

Для начала г-н Орманди занялся изучением антивирусных сигнатур. Его внимание привлекло заявление, что все детектирующие образцы перед выпуском обновлений обрабатываются экспертами-вирусологами. Анализ, проведенный им, показал, что на самом деле основная часть сигнатур руки человека не ощущала: по преимуществу они сгенерированы автоматически и часто ссылаются на нерелевантные фрагменты кода. Проблема в данном случае, естественно, состоит не в использовании технологий автоматизации (это плюс), а в отсутствии заявленного надзора за качеством записей в антивирусных базах - что может приводить к ложным срабатываниям.

Далее: в описании продукта заявлено активное противодействие попыткам эксплуатации уязвимостей. Г-н Орманди изучил этот аспект деятельности антивируса и обнаружил, что в операционных системах Windows Vista и выше модуль борьбы с эксплойтами загружается, подключается ко всем работающим процессам и... бездействует. Программный элемент просто присутствует в памяти, но не выполняет вообще никаких операций. Исследователь заметил вскользь, что автор этого функционала, видимо, имел слабое представление о некоторых аспектах защиты Windows. 

Также, по заявлениям маркетологов, решение Sophos снабжено собственной надежной криптосистемой. Специалист проверил и ее тоже; защита оказалась не особенно прочной. Дело даже не в 64-битном шифровании (хотя современный негласный стандарт - 256 бит), а в том, что дешифровочный ключ хранится непосредственно в криптованном файле и может быть без особого труда извлечен оттуда. По этому поводу г-н Орманди сказал, что в данном случае перед нами и не шифрование даже, а обычная обфускация, которая не особенно напугает потенциального злоумышленника.

Нашел аналитик и другие изъяны: например, слабый эмулятор или неумение продукта работать с современными упаковщиками (хотя описание уверяет, что он на это способен). Кстати, черновик своей конференционной презентации исследователь отправил и в саму Sophos; там его изыскания восприняли доброжелательно и пообещали заняться исправлением указанных им проблем. 

Аудитория г-на Орманди, однако, была обеспокоена подобными несоответствиями между декларациями и реальностью (хотя, казалось бы, специфика работы маркетологов должна была быть знакома большинству присутствовавших). Похоже, что специалист из Google по-своему прав: если бы компания-производитель прямо и открыто рассказала реальным и потенциальным клиентам о своем защитном решении (и в том числе о всех недостатках, выявленных г-ном Орманди), то пользователи, пожалуй, действительно успешно составили бы мнение о продукте безо всяких антивирусных тестов.

Источник


----------



## Arbitr

Severnyj написал(а):


> следует попросту открыто говорить об используемых ими алгоритмах и технологиях, обеспечивая максимальную прозрачность для своих клиентов, а не прятаться за маркетинговой мишурой и жутко звучащими техническими терминами.


ага, меньше 10 % поймут о чем идет речь, из которых 5 это люди которым интересно как обойти защиту агнитума..
далее я что то не нашел версию которую товарищ тестил..


Severnyj написал(а):


> подключается ко всем работающим процессам и... бездействует. Программный элемент просто присутствует в памяти, но не выполняет вообще никаких операций.


очень интересно как и на чем тестил..в общем сплошная лирика...


----------



## Severnyj

*Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 – новое поколение единой защиты от сетевых угроз*

Компания Astaros, принадлежащая сейчас известной корпорации Sophos, представила новую версию своего комплексного решения Astaro Security Gateway 8.2, реализующего концепцию унифицированного управления угрозами сетевой безопасности UTM (Unified Threat Management). Главными новшествами в Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 стал расширенный контроль приложений (модуль брандмауэра Next Generation Firewall), интерактивная отчетность с web-интерфейсом, а также новый агент проверки подлинности. В совокупности эти новые и модернизированные возможности значительно повышают производительность сетей, а также делают корпоративную сеть более прозрачной для контроля и управления.







Всего система Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 предлагает более 60 новых и улучшенных функций по сравнению с предыдущими версиями, о которых мы не раз писали. Улучшенный контроль сетей должен помочь заказчикам в принятии более обоснованных решений, исходя из точных данных о фактическом состоянии сети, трендах в нагрузке на сеть, а также уникальных потребностей своей компании.

Особое внимание разработчики Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 обращают на новую технологию Application Control, которая блокирует доступ к сети для нежелательных приложений, а также позволяет IT-администраторам задавать приоритеты в скорости передачи данных для различных приложений, используемых в компании. На основании собираемой информации можно легко разобраться, какие приложения в корпоративной сети создают наибольший интернет-трафик. Кроме того, встроенный брандмауэр с технологий контроля отдельных приложений Application Control работает вдвое быстрее, чем модуль для контроля интернет-пейджеров и клиентов файлообменных сетей (IM/P2P) в предыдущей версии.

Улучшенный web-интерфейс для работы с интерактивными отчетами (утилита Interactive Web Reporting) обеспечивает администраторам небывалый комфорт работы, открывая максимально понятные пути для доступа к необходимой информации и данным. Администраторы также могут сохранять фильтры по клиентам и подписываться на доставку периодических отчетов по эл. почте.

Новый модуль проверки подлинности Authentication Agent позволяет администраторам проверять личность пользователей по имени, а не по IP-адресу из компьютера. Такой подход обеспечивает улучшенный контроль доступа в личных профилях и делает отчеты более удобными для восприятия.

Кроме прочих новшеств, система Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 включает в себя поддержку USB-модемов для сотовых сетей стандарта 3G/UMTS. Технология Form Hardening обеспечивает специальную защиту форм ввода для web-приложений, а модуль Web Filtering Safe Search Enforcement создает безопасную поисковую среду для конечных пользователей. Также заказчикам предлагается расширенная поддержка виртуализации, а прирост скорости работы модуля для предотвращения вторжений (IPS) достигает 250%. Вдобавок ко всему, поддерживается новейшая версия почтового протокола SNMP v3, взвешенное перераспределение нагрузки для подключений к глобальным сетям и нагрузки на серверы. Наконец, поддерживаются вложенные сетевые группы, идентификаторы SSID для назначения беспроводных точек доступа Wi-Fi, перенастройка точек доступа без перезагрузки, а увеличение пропускной способности защищенных VPN-соединений достигает 100% и более. Прочие сведения о новых и улучшенных возможностях унифицированного защитного шлюза Astaro Security Gateway для обеспечения безопасности корпоративной сети можно найти в блоге разработчиков.

Следует отметить, что новая версия защитного шлюза Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 включает в себя ознакомительную версию нового решения компании Astaro под названием Log Management. Это решение для контроля системных журналов полностью интегрировано в шлюз Astaro Security Gateway, так что все пользователи могут бесплатно опробовать его в работе. Шлюз Astaro Security Gateway 8.2 уже доступен заказчикам в виде программного пакета для установки на выделенную машину, в виде виртуального устройства, а также в специальной форме для установки на аппаратные шлюзы Astaro.

По материалам официального пресс-релиза.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos выпускает новую версию Mobile Control для защиты смартфонов*

Британская антивирусная компания Sophos сегодня выпустила обновление для своей мобильной платформы безопасности Mobile Control, предназначенной для удаленного управления и защиты от ИТ-угроз корпоративные смартфоны сотрудников. Как рассказали в компании, новый Sophos Mobile Control 2.0 позволяет ИТ-администраторам удаленно управлять смартфонами на базе последних версий операционных систем Android, iOS, Windows Mobile и BlackBerry.

Также в новой версии были добавлены новые методы защиты устройств и обновлен механизм обеспечения корпоративных политик безопасности для соблюдения принятых в компании стандартов безопасности мобильными сотрудниками. "Мы понимаем, что бизнес по всему миру становится все более мобильным и сотрудникам компаний необходимы более современные средства защиты их информации", - говорит вице-президент по мобильным решениям Sophos Маттиас Панкерт.

"С расширенным набором Sophos Mobile Control мы надеялись расширить и упростить процессы управления устройствами и их данными, одновременно с этим, предоставив работникам дополнительную гибкость, которую позволяют обеспечить мобильные устройства", - говорит он.

Напомним, что первая версия решения была выпущена в мае этого года. Тогда компания позиционировала данный продукт, как решение для защиты корпоративных и потребительских интернет-планшетов и смартфонов. Вторая версия полностью перебралась в корпоративный сектор и получила новый веб-интерфейс. Также новинка получила возможность работы с фирменными онлайн-каталогами приложений (App Store, Android Market и др).

Дополнительно вторая версия продукта получила специализированный пользовательский портал, где пользователи могут выполнять базовые операции, связанные с их мобильными устройствами, такие как смена или сброс паролей, безопасное затирание данных и запрос техподдержки.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos Virtual Web Appliance – виртуальный контроллер безопасности web-трафика*

Компания Sophos сообщает о доступности нового продукта под названием Sophos Virtual Web Appliances, который гарантирует безопасную работу сотрудников организации в глобальной сети и обеспечивает надежную защиту от большинства распространенных угроз. Новое решение, ориентированное на предприятия любых размеров и доступное для загрузки на сайте VMware Virtual Appliance Marketplace, может быть подготовлено к работе в считанные минуты управления и предусматривает широкие возможности развертывания в виртуальных окружениях.

Sophos Virtual Web Appliance – это виртуальное устройство, которое практически не нуждается в администрировании и не требует покупки дополнительного компьютера для своей установки. Благодаря тесной интеграции виртуального шлюза с системой защиты конечных точек Sophos Endpoint, IT-специалисты смогут контролировать web-активность пользователей независимо от их текущего местоположения, быстро и без труда устанавливать политики безопасности, получать исчерпывающие отчеты и обеспечивать защиту даже тех сотрудников, которые находятся за пределами защищенного периметра корпоративной сети.

Вниманию клиентских организаций предлагается уникальная трехуровневая защита, созданная на базе передовых разработок Sophos и сочетающая в себе средства репутационной фильтрации URL-адресов, механизмы обнаружения вредоносного ПО в реальном времени, а также технологии управления контентом. Пользователям также предстоит оценить ряд продвинутых функций, включая сканирование HTTPS-соединений, динамическую блокировку анонимизирующих прокси-серверов.

Управление виртуальным устройством Sophos может быть автоматизировано за счет использования предварительно сконфигурированных профилей производительности, встроенных механизмов распределения нагрузки и интуитивно понятных средств администрирования. IT-специалисты смогут контролировать работу нескольких виртуальных устройств с единой консоли.

Отдельного упоминания заслуживает упрощенная схема лицензирования продукта и доступность бесплатных ознакомительных версий.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos Mobile Security обеспечит защиту портативных устройств Android*

Компания Sophos выпустила бета-версию приложения Sophos Mobile Security for Android, обеспечивающего надежную защиту смартфонов и планшетов от вредоносного ПО и других распространенных угроз.







В том числе Sophos Mobile Security предотвратит установку приложений, способных причинить вред устройству и важным персональным данным. Пользователь сможет выполнять сканирование устанавливаемых программ в поисках вредоносного кода, тщательной проверки также будут подвергнуты приложения во встроенной памяти или на носителе SD Card. Подозрительные и потенциально опасные программы окажутся в «сером» списке. Благодаря использованию современных облачных технологий пользователь будет уведомлен о новых угрозах спустя всего несколько минут после поступления этой информации в глобальную сеть.

Отдельного упоминания заслуживают встроенные «противоугонные» механизмы. Продукт Sophos Mobile Security позволяет дистанционно заблокировать потерянное или украденное устройство, тем самым исключая вероятность несанкционированного доступа к персональной информации. А при наличии в аппарате модуля GPS смартфона или планшета законный владелец сможет без труда установить текущее местоположение смартфона или планшета.

В распоряжении владельцев смартфонов окажется инструмент под названием Privacy Advisor, выполняющий функции персонального консультанта по вопросам безопасности. Sophos Mobile Security обнаружит программы, которым предоставлен доступ к персональным данным (например, к адресной книге или текстовым сообщениям), а также приложения, способные оказаться причиной непредусмотренных расходов. Ваш смартфон больше не сможет самостоятельно отправлять текстовые сообщения или втайне от вас совершать звонки на платные номера.

Sophos Mobile Security работает на устройствах с установленной операционной системой Android 2.2 и более поздними версиями. Копию приложения можно совершенно бесплатно загрузить с сайта Play Store.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos UTM 9 – интеграция защиты шлюзов и клиентских устройств в одном пакете*

Компания Sophos заявила о выпуске новой версии своей системы UTM 9 (Unified Threat Management) для унифицированного контроля угроз. Это комплексное решение впервые объединяет средства защиты для шлюзов доступа и оконечных терминалов в едином продукте. По словам разработчиков, новая версия UTM 9 рассчитана на решение проблем, возникающих при организации роуминга пользователей и обслуживания собственных компьютеров, планшетов и смартфонов пользователей, применяемых в служебных целях. Кроме того, пакет UTM 9 отличается простотой установки и внедрения – его можно быстро установить в виде отдельного аппаратно-программного комплекса, в виде отдельного виртуального сервера, либо в виде обычного приложения.







С выпуском системы Sophos UTM 9, ранее известной под названием Astaro UTM 9, заказчики смогут избавиться от конфигурирования множества точечных решений для защиты всей своей IT-инфраструктуры. Вместо этого Sophos UTM 9 предлагает всеобъемлющее решение, не привязанное к конкретной площадке. В этом продукте сочетаются признанные технологии Sophos защиты клиентских устройств (включая мобильные) и унифицированного контроля угроз, причем управление ими ведется из единой консоли.

По мере усложнения сетей и растущего разнообразия клиентских устройств многие корпоративные заказчики обратили свое внимание на системы класса UTM для унифицированного контроля угроз. В то же время, этим системам до сих пор не хватало действительно унифицированного подхода – они защищали сеть лишь на уровне подключения к Интернету, а клиентские устройства оставались без должного контроля. Благодаря функциям защиты клиентских устройств за счет развертывания и контроля клиентских компонентов, Sophos UTM 9 предлагает универсальное и востребованное решение, которое помогает в корне справиться с проблемой защиты всей сети предприятия в целом.

Технически в пакете Sophos UTM 9 можно выделить такие преимущества, как интеграция защитных шлюзов с системами клиентской безопасности. Применение фирменной облачной технологии LiveConnect позволяет отслеживать состояние клиентских устройств из любой точки мира, независимо от места и способа подключения к Интернету. Обновление антивирусов и политик на клиентских компьютерах выполняется при любом удобном случае.

Также разработчики выделяют аппаратно-независимую реализацию защищенного доступа на базе виртуальной частной сети и веб-интерфейса с использованием стандарта HMTL5. Портал HTML5 VPN позволяет подключаться к внутренним ресурсам сети с любого компьютера, не устанавливая дополнительного ПО. Использование стандарта HTML5 на портале подключения позволяет получать доступ через такие популярные инструменты удаленного доступа, как VNC, SSH и др.

Отдельного упоминания заслуживает реализация защиты для беспроводных точек доступа на предприятии в пакете Sophos UTM 9. С появлением на рабочих местах множества устройств, купленных самими сотрудниками, множество организаций пытается найти удобный способ для обеспечения простого и безопасного доступа к своей сети в гостевом режиме. Новый продукт Sophos предлагает необходимые инструменты, распространяя политики безопасности на все гостевые устройства, поэтому организации могут задать квоты для гостевого доступа по времени и/или пропускной способности.

В основе клиентской защиты, предоставляемой пакетом Sophos UTM 9, лежит интегрированный антивирусный механизм Sophos, скомбинированный с дополнительным антивирусным модулем от компании Avira. Эти антивирусы совместно обеспечивают обнаружение вирусов, шпионских программ, червей, троянцев и рекламных компонентов за один проход. Кроме того, поддерживается защита от только появляющихся угроз за счет активного использования облачных технологий с непрерывным отслеживанием обновлений. Остальную информацию о технологии Sophos UTM 9 можно найти на сайте производителя по адресу www.sophos.com/networksecurity.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos Mobile Security – бесплатное средство защиты для платформы Android*

Компания Sophos сообщила о доступности нового продукта под названием Sophos Mobile Security. Это бесплатное приложение обеспечит надежную защиту смартфонов и планшетов на базе ОС Android от вредоносных программ, а также предотвратит кражу персональных данных и утерю важной информации в случае аппаратных проблем.







Sophos Mobile Security не претендует на звание революционного продукта. В глобальной сети можно обнаружить несколько бесплатных антивирусных сканеров для платформы Android. Впрочем, большинство из этих приложений не могут похвастаться впечатляющей производительностью. Многие пользователи, испытывающие потребность в защите, выбирают коммерческие продукты от известных производителей, таких как Kaspersky и F-Secure. Разработчики из Sophos утверждают, что предлагаемое средство защиты сочетает в себе лучшие черты бесплатных программ с обширным списком функциональных возможностей, которые можно обнаружить в платных приложениях.

Sophos Mobile Security своевременно обнаруживает вирусы и другие типы угроз, предупреждает владельцев о попытке установки потенциально опасных программ и гарантирует неприкосновенность персональной информации в случае потери или кражи устройства. Новый инструмент поддерживает сканирование приложений в процессе их установки и проверяет уже установленные программы. Приложения, представляющие угрозу безопасности, могут быть автоматически заблокированы. А благодаря встроенным «противоугонным» механизмам пользователи смогут определить местоположение пропавшего смартфона или планшета и обеспечить блокировку устройства. Стоит отдельно отметить, что Sophos Mobile Security выполняет свою работу, не оказывая заметного влияния на производительность устройства и срок службы аккумулятора.

По данным компании Juniper Networks, количество вредоносных программ для операционной системы Android в течение прошлого года увеличилось на 155% по сравнению с 2010 годом. «Популярность мобильной платформы Android растет стремительными темпами, что делает ее привлекательной мишенью для кибермошенников и создателей вредоносного ПО, – утверждает Матиас Панкерт из Sophos. – Огромное количество пользователей хранят персональные в памяти устройства, а также используют смартфоны и планшеты для посещения социальных сетей и web-сайтов. Все эти люди нуждаются в надежной защите».

Приложение Sophos Mobile Security работает под управлением операционной системы Android 2.2 и более поздних версий и доступно для загрузки в интернет-магазине Play Store.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos Mobile Control 2.5 обеспечит безопасную работу мобильных устройств в сети*

*Sophos Mobile Control 2.5 обеспечит безопасную работу мобильных устройств в сети предприятия*

Известный производитель средств защиты, компания Sophos, анонсировал новую версию продукта Mobile Control 2.5. Эта платформа значительно упрощает планирование и внедрение корпоративных стратегий BYOD (bring-your-own-device) и позволяет IT-персоналу установить всеобъемлющий контроль над личными портативными устройствами, которые используются сотрудниками предприятия в повседневной работе.

Sophos Mobile Control 2.5 отличается от предыдущих версий более тесной интеграцией с существующей IT-инфраструктурой за счет поддержки служб каталогов, таких как Active Directory. Благодаря этому усовершенствованию, каждое новое устройство автоматически причисляется к одной из существующих групп и попадает под действие соответствующих политик.

Модифицированный администраторский web-интерфейс обеспечивает представление важной информации в наглядной графической форме и упрощает управление различными аспектами работы смартфонов. К примеру, теперь администраторы смогут получать своевременные напоминания о необходимости развертывания обновлений, а также будут своевременно ставиться в известность об обнаружении потенциально уязвимых устройств в сети предприятия.

Разработчики Sophos утверждаю, что версия Mobile Control 2.5 позволяет минимизировать различные риски, связанных с использованием мобильных устройств. В том числе, корпоративные IT-специалисты теперь смогут удалять рабочие данные и приложения из памяти устройства в случае увольнения сотрудника из организации или при систематическом несоблюдении требований к безопасности. Столкнувшись с нарушением действующих политик, Mobile Control уведомит об этом администратора, который может отправить владельцу смартфона соответствующее предупреждение. Повторное нарушение или намеренное игнорирование требований может повлечь за собой более жесткие и радикальные меры, вплоть до автоматического уничтожения всей конфиденциальной информации.

Платформа Mobile Control доступна в качестве самостоятельного продукта, а также входит в состав пакета Sophos Complete Security Suite, всеобъемлющего решения для защиты конечных точек сети, серверов и данных, безопасного доступа в Интернет и работы с электронной почтой.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирус Sophos нашел в себе вирус*

Британская антивирусная компания Sophos сегодня выпустила обновления антивирусных баз, которые собственный же антивирусный движок Sophos принял за вредоносное ПО. В результате данного неприятного инцидента многие ПК-пользователи антивирусов Sophos получили предупреждения о том, что их система заражена кодом SSH/Updater-B, а многие корпоративные ИТ-администраторы получили сотни отчетов о том, что корпоративные сети подвержены деятельности данного вредоноса.

В самой Sophos опубликовали данные о действиях пользователей в случае возникновения подобной ситуации - www.sophos.com/en-us/support/knowledgebase/118311.aspx

Отметим, что пользователи антивирусных продуктов во время скачивания новых антивирусных баз периодически получают неверные сообщения о наличии вредоносных кодов в новых базах, так как антивирус принимает сигнатуры вредоносного кода за сам вредоносный код.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышел новый Sophos Mobile Security для Android*

*Компания Sophos официально представила новую версию своего продукта Sophos Mobile Security, который служит для защиты Android-устройств от вирусов и от похищения персональной информации. *

Кроме того, Sophos Mobile Security для Android обеспечивает дополнительные защитные меры на случай утраты аппарата. В новой версии Sophos Mobile Security реализованы такие новые функции, как сканирование при поступлении новых данных о вирусах из облака.

Традиционная защита от вирусов и вредоносных программ осуществляется путем сканирования новых приложений в момент установки. Сканировать ранее установленное ПО можно и в памяти устройства, и на SD-карте памяти, а также на сменных USB-носителях. В приложении поддерживается «серый список» приложений, представляющих собой потенциальную угрозу, а в списке проверенных приложений добавлена новая категория: PUA (Potentially Unwanted Apps – потенциально нежелательные приложения). Облачный сервис компании Sophos помогает пользователям немедленно получать актуальные сведения о новых вирусах, чтобы проверить аппарат на их присутствие.





Для защиты от потери и кражи аппарата Sophos Mobile Security поддерживает получение команд с заранее заданных телефонных номеров с помощью текстовых SMS-сообщений. Кроме того, поддерживается удаленное стирание и блокировка любого вашего Android-устройства. Для поиска устройства в пределах слышимости реализована дистанционная команда на включение громкого звукового сигнала. Кроме того, поддерживается отображение специального сообщения для нашедших аппарат, технология отслеживания местоположения аппарата, а также информирование о смене SIM-карты в аппарате.

Защиту персональных данных система Sophos Mobile Security обеспечивает путем определения приложений, которые имеют доступ к таким частным сведениям, как адресная книга. Кроме того, система умеет определять приложения, способные потреблять платные сервисы без ведома пользователя (и списывать средства со счета пользователя). Наконец, Sophos Mobile Security может составить список действенных рекомендаций для повышения безопасности самого аппарата и информации в его памяти (изменение ряда параметров самой системы Android и приложений).

Обновленный пакет Sophos Mobile Security уже доступен в официальном магазине приложений Play Market, причем совершенно бесплатно. Разработчики из Sophos подчеркивают, что пользователь может в любой момент безболезненно удалить их приложение, как только оно покажется ненужным.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Sophos EndUser Protection гарантирует безопасную работу персональных устройств в сетях*

*Sophos EndUser Protection гарантирует безопасную работу персональных устройств в сетях предприятия*

Компания Sophos, ведущий производитель средств защиты, анонсировала свой новый продукт под названием Sophos EndUser Protection. Это мощное корпоративное решение поможет предприятиям минимизировать риски, связанные с использованием на рабочих местах мобильных устройств, принадлежащих сотрудникам.







Согласно результатам социологического опроса Cisco IBSG Horizons Study, опубликованным в мае 2012 года, сегодня на одного специалиста по работе с информацией в среднем приходится 2,8 портативных устройства. А уже к 2014 году этот показатель увеличится до 3,3. Более 95% респондентов сообщили, что в их организации использование личных устройств для работы с корпоративными системами и данными является вполне распространенной практикой. Это означает, что многие клиенты испытывают потребность в дополнительных механизмах управления и защиты, которые помогут установить всеобъемлющий контроль над смартфонами и планшетами, подключаемыми к сети предприятия.

Продукт EndUser Protection сочетает в себе самые передовые технологии Sophos, предназначенные для защиты конечных точек сети и эффективного управления мобильными устройствами. В распоряжении IT-специалистов окажется единая платформа, позволяющая гарантировать надежность пользовательских паролей, контролировать установку приложений и предотвращать утечку критически важных данных. Администраторы смогут без труда блокировать доступ к потерянным или похищенным устройствам или удаленно уничтожать хранимую в их памяти информацию.

Разработчики из Sophos предлагают оценить возможность загрузки обновлений по беспроводным каналам связи, а также портал самообслуживания, позволяющий конечным пользователям взять управление устройствами в свои руки. Кроме того, список ключевых особенностей продукта включает в себя поддержку виртуальных машин, интегрированную защиту от вредоносных приложений, средства фильтрации адресов URL и поддержку сетевых устройств хранения данных от ведущих производителей, включая NetApp, EMC и Sun.

В отличие от традиционных средств защиты, требующих покупки отдельной лицензии для каждого клиентского устройства, Sophos EndUser Protection лицензируется по количеству пользователей. Таким образом, предприятия смогут без лишних затрат обеспечить безопасную работу многочисленных устройств, принадлежащих конкретному сотруднику (от компьютеров под управлением Windows и OS X Mac до смартфонов и планшетов на базе iOS и Android).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновление антивируса от Sophos вывело из строя тысячи компьютеров*








После выхода популярного антивируса Sophos тысячи компьютеров по всему миру были выведены из строя. Известно, что серьезно пострадал колл-центр одной из крупных австралийских компаний. Проблема оказалась в том, что последнее обновление антивируса аннулировало все ключи зашифровки SSL 3.0, которые были использованы программным обеспечением Citrix Receiver, благодаря которому можно получить удаленный доступ к рабочему столу и другим приложениям на различных компьютерах.

Компания Sophos решилась на такой шаг для того, чтобы обезопасить пользователей от незначительной уязвимости Poodle персональных компьютеров, которая была обнаружена еще в прошлом году.

Оказалось, что повезло только владельцам последней версии ПО, так как данная уязвимость была устранена ранее.

Сотрудники австралийского колл-центра компании, название которой неизвестно, сообщили, что их никто не предупредил заранее о сбросе ключей шифрования. В результате из-за форс-мажорных обстоятельств, компания не смогла работать двое суток.

Источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

> Источник


И источник источника
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/29/sophos_update_glitch/


----------

